# Exo terra Waterfall and a maplins mini fogger...



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought a maplins Mini fogger last week with the intention of getting a waterfall to put it in. I saw someone on here did the same and thought it looked really cool. Anyway, i bought a Exo Terra waterfalll and the fogger doesnt seem to fit. Its the Medium waterfall i bought. My fogger doesnt seem to work when i put it in the waterfall bowl im guessing its not deep enough. Is the exo terra fogger smaller than the mini fogger i got from maplins?

Nick


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i know the maplins mini fogger works in the large waterfalls not sure about the medium..


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i know the waterfalss are rubbish :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the waterfalls are good.. make a nice feature in any viv tbh


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yep and its not too hard to keep them clean either despite what some ppl say, its mor eof a chore yes but keeping it clear of parasites isnt impossible by any means.
Used to use a large piece of cork bark and stick a pump and pip through it.. worked well.. again..had to be cleaned but thats to be expected.

didnt get round to getting a maplin fogger afterall... isnt that the wrong thing to use with a waterfall anyway>??? dont u want a normal pump instead?

either way you could use bark and other bits and bobs with an ice cream container or cat litter tray as the base easily enough.


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

The waterfall is good in my eyes. It looks good, stops there being an open bowl of water and alone keeps the humidity up nicely. I have read they are a bugger to keep clean tho. Maybe i should have bought a large one.

Nick


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> yep and its not too hard to keep them clean either despite what some ppl say, its mor eof a chore yes but keeping it clear of parasites isnt impossible by any means.
> Used to use a large piece of cork bark and stick a pump and pip through it.. worked well.. again..had to be cleaned but thats to be expected.
> 
> didnt get round to getting a maplin fogger afterall... isnt that the wrong thing to use with a waterfall anyway>??? dont u want a normal pump instead?
> ...


The waterfall comes with its own pump, the fogger is just an extra. There is a littl well on the waterfall but the fogger dont fit in, im guessing the exo terra fogger is smaller. 

Nick


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

strange, I've used a maplin mini fogger in a medium exo terra waterfall. I find they last a hell of a lot longer than the exo terra ones as well. It doesn't go in the bottom, it goes on the 2nd level up, there's a removable bit with a hole that drips the water into the little spot that the fogger is in. If the removable piece isn't put back correctly the water doesn't drip in there enough so the water level doesn't get high enough for the fogger to work.
Yeah, keeping waterfalls clean is a pain, but not THAT bad once I realized you only have to disconnect the tube from the pump, then the whole waterfall can just come out w/o messing with the wires. I think they're great, with or w/o the foggers, but if with, deffo go with maplins over exo-terra. Had 3 exo-terra foggers fail in less than 2 weeks each, maplin one's been working for months so far.


----------

